# Cytomel and Blood Sugar



## Antigone (Oct 1, 2011)

Background: Hashi's about 20 years ago. Last few years TSH has been horrible, PCP refused me an endo referral and had other things going on with health, too, like a heart valve replacement.

Have new PCP, new endo who recently Rx'ed Cytomel. It's certainly making a difference in how I feel, more alert, more awake, more energy to do things. I'm taking 5 mcg.

I am also a type 2 diabetic, eat low-carb and am very careful with blood sugars. Fasting blood sugars usually in mid 80s. Since I've started Cytomel 2 weeks ago, they've been gradually going up. This morning was 145. It's really concerning me.

Have been looking for info on Cytomel raising blood sugar, but not finding anything. Anyone here have any insight or suggestions?


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Copy and Paste from RX List...

"If you have diabetes, this drug may make it harder to control your blood sugar levels. Check your blood sugar regularly as directed by your doctor. Tell your doctor immediately if you have symptoms such as increased thirst/urination, shakiness, unusual sweating, or hunger. Your anti-diabetic medication or diet may need to be adjusted.

Kidney function declines as you grow older. This medication is removed by the kidneys. Therefore, elderly people may be at a greater risk for heart problems while using this drug."


----------

